# Vermin



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Any recommendations for a pest control company to exterminate rats?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PM JohnB


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I can point you in the right direction. But what ever you do, Do Not Use Poison!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

6 pack and a BB gun.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would just go to WalMart and buy a bunch of those $2 rat traps and maybe a few glue sheets.


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Glue Boards*

A glue board with a touch of peanut butter or a sliver of Slim Jim. Oh and a 2X4.


----------

